# Dekalb DM seeking IH or core d20 players



## 1Mac (Jan 12, 2007)

Looking to DM a small group, three to five players. We would meet once a week at a time and place to be determined, probably some weekday evening.

For preference I would like to run a mod using Mike Mearls' _Iron Heroes_ rules, a variant of core d20 rules, but if not enough people are interested, I can come up with something a little more standard.

For those who are unfamiliar, more info on Iron Heroes can be found here, and Mike Mearls' Design Diaries on the subject are very useful for understanding what is diffferent about these rules (start at "Beginning at the Begenning"). Basically, the design philosophy was Low Magic, not Low Power. There are a bunch of new mechanics that make combat more interesting than "I stand still and full attack the monster." There is a bit of a learning curve, but it isn't anything overwhelming, and I will be sure to give folks plenty of time to adjust to the system.


----------



## petenik (Jan 13, 2007)

Dekalb resident here and I'm interested!  I played Iron Heroes a couple of months ago and fell in love with the system.  I'm available all week but would prefer weekends.  Have you considered hosting the game at On Board Games (www.on-boardgames.com)?  Its a new game shop that opened around the NIU campus and has a pretty big playing area.  Just a thought.

Take care,
Pete


----------



## 1Mac (Jan 14, 2007)

Excellent. Glad to find someone who already knows and enjoys the system. I have one other person who is interested, so if you can find someone else who can play, that would be great.

I've checked out On Board. I even posted this anouncement on their message boards. I'll have to think about hosting the game there; it's a good suggestion. I played with a now-disbanded group last semester that played in the meeting rooms at the Holmes Center, which worked pretty well but was a tad irregular.


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 16, 2007)

1Mac, are you the same 1Mac that posts on the Monte Cook IH boards? If so, I hadn't realized you were so close...  I'm running my game just over in Batavia on every other Sunday evening.  We could always use an extra player... either you or Petenik is welcome to join, if you're interested and don't mind making the drive.

By the by, also watch for the upcoming Chicago Gameday XVI at Games Plus in Mount Prospect on Saturday, February 24th.  It's a great place to meet Chicago area gamers. It's where I gave Petenik his tantilizing taste of Iron Heroes, if I remember correctly.


----------



## 1Mac (Jan 16, 2007)

That's me. Secret lives on the internet, eh?

I can't speak for Pete, but I usually am visiting my fiance in Chicago over the weekends, so gaming is more or less out. I appreciate the invite though. I keep hearing about Chicago Game Day, and I may have to check it out.


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 16, 2007)

1Mac said:
			
		

> That's me. Secret lives on the internet, eh?




Yeah...  Small World or something like that.



			
				1Mac said:
			
		

> I can't speak for Pete, but I usually am visiting my fiance in Chicago over the weekends, so gaming is more or less out. I appreciate the invite though. I keep hearing about Chicago Game Day, and I may have to check it out.




Hey, no worries...  I've never been under the dilusion that RPGs are by any means the most important thing going on in anyone's life.

Do stop by the Chicago Gameday, if you ever get a chance. It's a load of fun. This time, I'm running "The Iron Heroes vs. The Tomb of Horrors!"


----------



## diaglo (Jan 16, 2007)

i live in Dekalb too.

Dekalb County, GA.


----------



## petenik (Jan 16, 2007)

1Mac said:
			
		

> I can't speak for Pete, but I usually am visiting my fiance in Chicago over the weekends, so gaming is more or less out. I appreciate the invite though. I keep hearing about Chicago Game Day, and I may have to check it out.




I can assure you that I have most certainly NOT been visiting your fiance in Chicago over the weekends   (I apologize.  Bad jokes are kind of my "thing".)

I do hope you go to the Gameday, its a lot of fun and Pbartender does run an extremely entertaining game (yes that was me at the last GD) and certainly knows his Iron Heroes lore.  (Although having said that, Pb, I'm afraid that your Iron Heroes game is now my second priority after Gamma World.  Sweet, sweet Gamma World.  I hope there's no offence.)  

In anycase I'm still without a game group so if either of you needs an extra player for anything (not just 3.5/d20), send me an email: psopko at gmail dot com.

Take care,
-p


----------



## 1Mac (Jan 17, 2007)

> In anycase I'm still without a game group so if either of you needs an extra player for anything (not just 3.5/d20), send me an email




Dibs!

I'll send you an email when I think I am close to something final. I still need at least one more player before I can get it all to work.


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 17, 2007)

petenik said:
			
		

> Although having said that, Pb, I'm afraid that your Iron Heroes game is now my second priority after Gamma World.  Sweet, sweet Gamma World.  I hope there's no offence.




None at all...  I myself am always a bit dissappointed when games that open up in the same slot that I running.  If it was being run in the morning, instead of the afternoon, I'd sign up myself in a heartbeat.



			
				petenik said:
			
		

> In anycase I'm still without a game group so if either of you needs an extra player for anything (not just 3.5/d20), send me an email: psopko at gmail dot com.




I'll drop you a line.  In the meantime, look here.



			
				1Mac said:
			
		

> Dibs!




I'll tell you what...  You can have him on the weekdays, if I can have him on the weekends.  Deal?    



			
				1Mac said:
			
		

> I still need at least one more player before I can get it all to work.




If I wasn't quite so busy right now, you'd already have at least one more player.


----------



## 1Mac (Jan 22, 2007)

For the record, I'm still looking for at least one more player, two for preference. No need to be scared of Iron Heroes if you have never played; if you have any background in DnD or any other d20 system, the learning curve is easy to manage.


----------



## 1Mac (Jan 23, 2007)

petenik, I just sent you an email about the upcoming NIU Gamers Association meeting. It has an attachment on it, so I wanted to make sure your spam blocker didn't disintegrate it.


----------



## Horvs (Jan 29, 2007)

1Mac said:
			
		

> For the record, I'm still looking for at least one more player, two for preference. No need to be scared of Iron Heroes if you have never played; if you have any background in DnD or any other d20 system, the learning curve is easy to manage.



 Hye all-

Your right.. there is definitley no reason to be hesitant on IH. IMO it surpasses 3.x by far. Big fan. Wish I could dedicate 1 night a week to this, sounds like a blast. Im currently in a group that meets every 3 weeks. I was actually thinking of starting an IH PbP on Enworld if anyone is interested let me know.


----------

